# Going to France



## sparkmik (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi we are off to France will I need breathalizers if do you have em and how much are they 


Merci sparkmik


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Halfords, two for £5.


----------



## courty (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm working in Paris as we speak and the local guys told me the breathalyser rules don't come into force until the end of this month and then its only a warning, no fine during the introduction period.

Your not going to get a fine until the enforcement date starting on 31st Oct !

Hope this helps.. Happy motoring  

Regards

Courty


----------



## courty (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh and you will need two on the grounds that if you use one you still need to be able to produce one on demand should you be stopped.


Another good one that they told me about over dinner tonight that's popular around Paris.

How many of us have the bulb kit, first aid kit and florescent jacket in the boot ?

The latest "game" with the police is to ask to see them. the rules state you should be able to don the jacket and prepare the bulb kit / first aid kit BEFORE leaving the car, if you have to get out of the car to retrieve them its a €90 on the spot fine !

You've got to love the French police 8O 8O 

Courty


----------



## sparkmik (Apr 23, 2008)

They should clear the French defecit all on their own in no time


----------



## courty (Apr 25, 2012)

I think they are trying - apparently they are in total A$$ehole mode at the minute around Paris.

One of the guys rides a motorbike and he got stopped and fined for having an extra bright Xenon bulb in his headlight - apparently its not a standard or official after market manufacturer's part so can not be E approved and is therefore illegal. ?!?

I shall mostly be keeping the hell away from Paris this summer in the MH, luckily I live in the south where the wine is cheap and where the police are not quite so stupid...  

Courty


----------



## sonnetpete (Jun 12, 2012)

Yep, the compulsory carrying of breath test kits does come in on the 1st of July. If you don't have one when checked you will only be warned, however an €11 fine comes into force on the 1st of November. 

I got my breathalysers in SuperU, less than €4 for two. Be aware they do have a use by date and will need to be replaced eventually. Mine have a use by date of 2014.

As far as I'm aware the only items by law you're required to carry are the breath kits, your flourescent jacket (which normally are hung over the back of your seat and not tucked out of site in the boot) and a warning triangle. Spare bulb kits and first aid kits are advisory items and not a requirement.

Pete


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

I left it a bit late to get the breathalisers and now none of the stores around here have any!
Don't expect the gendarmerie will take that as an excuse so I really must make an effort to track 'em down.

I understood that only the hi-vis jackets have to be accessible inside the vehicle - bulbs can be carried in the boot. And don't forget you should have enough jackets for ALL occupants of the vehicle, so in a 5 seater car you should have 5 jackets, even if you only have one passenger (or none).

Gotta love the French - but we do of course else we would not be here!

Alan


----------



## sonnetpete (Jun 12, 2012)

alhod said:


> And don't forget you should have enough jackets for ALL occupants of the vehicle, so in a 5 seater car you should have 5 jackets, even if you only have one passenger (or none).
> 
> Alan


Only one jacket is compulsory at the moment, (of course it could change now we have a change of government). I think at some point the Gendarmes have advised drivers to have one jacket per seat but it's not law.

In Spain the law is a jacket per seat, perhaps this is why there's some confusion.


----------



## courty (Apr 25, 2012)

After last nights discussion with my French colleges over dinner and again around the coffee machine this morning, there appears to be some confusion as to what is a requirement and what isn't so we looked it up (apologies for any confusion). the official requirements are as follows :-

*Compulsory equipment in France and Monaco:*
• Warning triangle - excludes motorcycles
• Snow chains - must be fitted to vehicles using snow-covered roads in compliance with the relevant road sign. Maximum speed limit 31 mph (50km/h) - Snow tyres marked M&S are recommended on roads covered with ice or snow. The minimum tread depth is 3.5mm.
• Reflective jackets ( to EN471) - one reflective jacket which must be kept within the passenger compartment of the vehicle and must be put on before exiting the vehicle in an emergency/breakdown situation. Recommendation for one per passenger but not compulsory.

*Lights:* Dipped headlights must be used in poor daytime visibility. It is highly recommended by the French Government that 4+-wheeled vehicles use dipped headlights day and night (already compulsory for motorcycles).

*Other rules/requirements in France and Monaco:*
It is recommended that visitors equip their vehicle with a set of replacement E approved bulbs. while the bulb kit is NOT a legal requirement, driving with a blown light is illegal and can attract a fine. some modern cars need a dealer/mechanic to change bulbs so the expectation is that if you cant fix the bulb safely at the roadside you can a) leave the car where it is and call the garage or b) call a breakdown service to have it fixed there using your bulb kit before moving off again.

*Documents to take*
Valid full (not provisional) driving licence
Driving licence paper counterpart - if you have a photocard licence
Vehicle registration document (V5c) - the original not a copy
Motor insurance certificate
Passport(s)

*Seat belts: *Compulsory for front/rear seat occupants to wear seat belts, if fitted.
It is the driver's responsibility to ensure all passengers under 18 are appropriately restrained.

*New regulation - Breathalysers* - effective 1st July 2012, sanctioned 1st Nov 2012
As of the 1st July 2012 it will be compulsory for drivers of all motor vehicles including motorcyclists, excluding mopeds to carry a breathalyser in their vehicle while travelling in France. This will not be enforced until the 1st November 2012, where persons failing to produce a breathalyser will receive a fine on the spot of €11.
The breathalyser has to be a certified by the French authorities, showing an 'NF' number.
The official text states that one unused certified breathalyser must be produced. We recommend that two single-use breathalysers are carried, so if one is used or damaged you will still have a replacement to produce.

Hope this helps

Courty


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

http://www.outdoorbits.com/alcosure-french-compliant-breathalyser-kits-twin-pack-p-2559.html


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

As has been said, no fines just warnings until November.

So don't panic! some supermrket wine departments and car spares places over here sell one off kits for around 1€ each.

Just come over and enjoy the trip


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

[The latest "game" with the police is to ask to see them. the rules state you should be able to don the jacket and prepare the bulb kit / first aid kit BEFORE leaving the car, if you have to get out of the car to retrieve them its a €90 on the spot fine ! ]

Does this imply that the spare wheel & jack must be carried in the car as well!!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Oh and you will need two on the grounds that if you use one you still need to be able to produce one on demand should you be stopped


Never have followed that argument-or agreed with it.
Logical conclusion from that is that you need 3 on the grounds that if you you use 2 you still need to produce 1 on demand. Or that you need 4 o n he grounds that if you use 3 you still need to produce one on demand.....or.........
:lol: :lol:

If you don't drink and drive....or you never test yourself..... you'll never need more than one-surely?

Another query: "Docs to take-passport"- Are you saying you should carry passport with you at all times?...or in vehicle?

French friends who visit relatives there regularly are querying this- they never carry passport with them when driving around France?


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Telbell said:


> Another query: "Docs to take-passport"- Are you saying you should carry passport with you at all times?...or in vehicle?
> 
> French friends who visit relatives there regularly are querying this- they never carry passport with them when driving around France?


There is a legal requirement here (France) that every adult must be able to produce id at any time if asked. Therefore, by implication it is compulsory to carry official id at all times. For the French that is the Identity card - for visitors it is the equivalent which is a passport. Therefore, when visiting France you should always have your passport with you.

Alan


----------



## sonnetpete (Jun 12, 2012)

I agree that if you follow your reasoning logically you would end up with infinite numbers of kits. But as you say, if you don't drink and drive (and since being on my own I never have) you shouldn't need more than one. If you do drink, then test yourself, I wonder how many if it's 'just' over, would be responsible enough to park up and call a taxi or get a lift from a friend? You might ask why the French don't have a zero tolerance to drink driving like some other EU countries, but think of all the kits they wouldn't sell and fines they wouldn't collect.

I do keep my passport in the car. But I think this applies more to those who aren't French citizens or don't hold a French photo licence. When we moved over in 2001 we had to obtain 'cartes de sejour' which were a type of photo ID card. They're no longer required for EU citizens, which is when the passport rule applied from I think.

Pete


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We carry one and have no intention to use it - if stopped it will be produced and if they want to breathalyse the driver they have to provide the approved equipment - so one is perfectly adequate if you do not intend to drink and drive and therefore will not use it.

The high viz jacket in the car has been enforced and I have heard of vehicles being stopped and then watched to ensure it is put on before exit from the vehicle.

Bulbs are advisory but driving with a blown bulb is illegal (as it is in the UK).

Passport and full driving licence must be carried although if you have a photo ID licence that is sufficient to prove identity (according to recent conversation with CPAM over registration for health care).

You must carry spare glasses with you if you need them to drive or glasses if you wear contact lenses.

Of course if you see an accident you must stop - but I hope your French is up to casualty assessment if you do...... :lol: 

Dave


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We got ours in Carrefour Calais €2 for 2. didn't have any when we went out but had loads a week later

Denise


----------



## sonnetpete (Jun 12, 2012)

I've seen advice on other forums to try pharmacies if the supermarkets are out of stock.

Pete


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

sparkmik said:


> Hi we are off to France will I need breathalizers if do you have em and how much are they
> 
> Merci sparkmik


Norauto sell them, 1euro each. Norauto are all over France as they are a large motor accessory concern. One is in Auchan carpark in Calais.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

I bought 3 for £1.99 on ebay

Patty


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Saw some in a Pharmacie today, didn't notice how much they were though.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> There is a legal requirement here (France) that every adult must be able to produce id at any time if asked. Therefore, by implication it is compulsory to carry official id at all times. For the French that is the Identity card - for visitors it is the equivalent which is a passport. Therefore, when visiting France you should always have your passport with you.


I see no reason why the "equivalent" of a French id can't be a photocard driving licence- and in conjunction with, say, a bus pass which also has my photo and name on it, this should be sufficient. If stopped in the vhicle and asked, thenok I';d show my passport.

However when outside the motorhome I certainly don't carry my passport with me- how many do? Loads of hassle if it's lost, dropped or stolen. Surely if it were the intention that foreign nationals, when in France, should always be in possession of the passport the legislation would provide for it. I'm told it doesn't

edit-oops- just seen Dave's Post previously which seems to confirm this


----------



## courty (Apr 25, 2012)

was asked for photo ID last week at a Camping Municipal in France and showed my photo driving licence which she said was fine.. not sure about the police but the council official said the photo licence as more than enough for a general ID

Courty


----------

